# 8500 vs 9500



## concreteHT (Apr 5, 2010)

First, it's my understanding that "NO" projector is _*out of the box*_ ready for 2.35:1 viewing without the addition of a lens. Is that true. I have my eyes on the EPson 8500 but also saw on their website the 9500. Just wondering if anyone has one of these or heard personally from anyone that owns one? Main difference I felt was the 2.35 but if you have to spend the cost of the projector or more, is it worth the jump in price? I'm on the fence... Please also view my other post, search for "chime in"

Thanks all!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

concreteHT said:


> First, it's my understanding that "NO" projector is _*out of the box*_ ready for 2.35:1 viewing without the addition of a lens. Is that true.


Nope, it is not true there are projectors that will automatically ignore the black bars above and below the image. The Panasonic AE4000 is one of them. I know there are others as well.


----------



## concreteHT (Apr 5, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Nope, it is not true there are projectors that will automatically ignore the black bars above and below the image. The Panasonic AE4000 is one of them. I know there are others as well.


so the Panny doesn't need a lens? you can take it out the box and it will stretch to 2.35:1 as a native resolution. I need to go back to those specs.... thanks!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

concreteHT said:


> so the Panny doesn't need a lens? you can take it out the box and it will stretch to 2.35:1 as a native resolution. I need to go back to those specs.... thanks!


Yes, that is my understanding. Sonnie, the Shack owner has one you could send him a PM just to be sure.


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

concreteHT said:


> First, it's my understanding that "NO" projector is _*out of the box*_ ready for 2.35:1 viewing without the addition of a lens. Is that true. I have my eyes on the EPson 8500 but also saw on their website the 9500. Just wondering if anyone has one of these or heard personally from anyone that owns one? Main difference I felt was the 2.35 but if you have to spend the cost of the projector or more, is it worth the jump in price? I'm on the fence... Please also view my other post, search for "chime in"
> 
> Thanks all!


Guess you "understanding" didnt last so long HAHAHA!:rofl:
Note the the Panasonic mode is a poor mans way to get this aspect but it works and saves a of alot of cash.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It will zoom to 2.35:1 ... but will obviously have black bars on top and bottom which need to be dealt with via black felt. It works really well. Any projector that has enough zoom capability can do this, but the panny will allow you to set it and have it auto sense and adjust to the setting you have for the aspect ratio it uses. HOWEVER... I actually have not been able to get mine to auto adjust. I use a programmed button to toggle between 16:9 and 2.35:1. It probably works and I just do not have it setup right or something stupid on my part. :whistling:


----------



## concreteHT (Apr 5, 2010)

chadnliz said:


> Guess you "understanding" didnt last so long HAHAHA!:rofl:
> Note the the Panasonic mode is a poor mans way to get this aspect but it works and saves a of alot of cash.


yup.... not long at all. I'm all over the 2.35 hype believe me. I'm now trying to compromise between the 106" and 110" screen which is pretty petty since its only 4" difference. Kinda ridiculous I know.... :dontknow::dontknow:


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

concreteHT said:


> yup.... not long at all. I'm all over the 2.35 hype believe me. I'm now trying to compromise between the 106" and 110" screen which is pretty petty since its only 4" difference. Kinda ridiculous I know.... :dontknow::dontknow:


I do a hillbilly Anamorphic set up in my theater. I have a Sony VPL100 "Ruby" with power zoom and focus, I also have an electric pull down tab tensioned screen. All I do is shift image up till black bars fall off top off sceen, then raise screen till bottom bars are cropped off.
Yea its cheap and silly but not seeing those balck bars makes it look more hi end IMO and I love it.


----------

